

10 فيديوهات تكشف كيف يكون العلم ساحرا وساخرا - hussiny
http://www.akhbar-tech.com/7382/youtube-magic

======
ColinWright
Google Translate:

    
    
        "10 Videos reveal how to be charming
         and mocking science."

~~~
gus_massa
I don't understand the meaning of "mocking" in the autotraslated title.

Autotranslation of the text in the article:

> _What you will see in the videos of the following is not glamorous at all,
> it is a science and scientific theories have been used to show these tricks
> sarcastic in this way, initially will appear tricks in these videos as
> charming nor has the logic of an onion, but Sttfaji much after finding out
> the scientific explanation of her and will know also the charm of physics,
> you 10 Videos interesting:_

I saw the videos. It's a collection of "magic tricks" with the explanation. (I
would not classify all of them as "magic tricks".) Most of them are based if
physics phenomena.

